# Clubmosses of southern Asia



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 22, 2010)

I've always admired the epiphytic clubmosses of southeast Asia, and recently got a few to satisfy my curiosity. Since I grow staghorn ferns pretty well, I felt these guys ought to have a chance here too. Winter will be a test though. I know I'll have to keep them above freezing and on the dry side - tough to do without a greenhouse.

The most stunning species is this _Huperzia goebellii_, the so called blue lycopodium. The foliage looks rather stiff, but in fact is quite supple. Probably the species with the longest foliage - as you can see it is nearly as long as me (I'm 171 cm).







A much smaller plant is this Philippine species, _H. salvinioides_. Top to bottom it is just about 30 cm.






And finally the common one, _H. squarrosa_. This is supposed to be the most tolerant and easy to grow species.






Being epiphytes from wet forests, they like a moist compost, but with perfect drainage. High humidity is also preferred and bright light, but no sun. They've been planted into plastic pots with the bottoms cut out with the plant suspending below. This allows the stems to hang naturally without the possibility of breakage during windstorms and also allows for easy watering from above. I hope they like their new home.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 22, 2010)

looks groovy but i can't understand what you mean about how you potted them. 
if it's convenient, would you please post a photo?


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 22, 2010)

Interesting flora, Tom. The H. squarrosa looks very similar to the plants that grow up from the floor of our pond and float on the surface of the water. Pretty, but it becomes a nuisance because it grows so fast.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 22, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Winter will be a test though. I know I'll have to keep them above freezing and on the dry side - tough to do without a greenhouse.


Why? is your house wet and freezing?! Or are they too big to be houseplants?


----------



## Hera (Aug 22, 2010)

Very cool! There's no end to the unique stuff you grow.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 22, 2010)

Interesting... I like lycos too, but don't grow any..  You sure have some variety, Tom.. 

Brian, I think Tom meant he's growing them upside down, like paraphalaenopsis, bottoms up...  I grow dendrobium anosmum like that too.. Prevents the canes breaking when they get too long and heavy..


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow, those are some interesting plants!!!! Keep us updated!!! Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm glad you all like them. They are really cool in person.



likespaphs said:


> looks groovy but i can't understand what you mean about how you potted them.
> if it's convenient, would you please post a photo?



Just my messed up way of describing it. I cut the bottom out of a a strong plastic pot, inserted the plant from below and secured it with bracing, and put the compost in from the top. The whole thing is hung like a normal hanging pot. Will post a pic soon.



NYEric said:


> Why? is your house wet and freezing?! Or are they too big to be houseplants?



Well, they are from truly tropical climates and yes, my house does get cold. Any given day in January ranges between 40-45 F, sometimes colder. And yes, they are pretty darn big houseplants! I'm thinking of making a pseudo greenhouse for them and some of my other tropical stuff to bump the temperature a bit plus keep the humidity up. 



paphioboy said:


> Brian, I think Tom meant he's growing them upside down, like paraphalaenopsis, bottoms up...  I grow dendrobium anosmum like that too.. Prevents the canes breaking when they get too long and heavy..



You are so right! No other easy way to grow them except as a mount, but then you still have to hang them away from a wall.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Well, they are from truly tropical climates and yes, my house does get cold. Any given day in January ranges between 40-45 F, sometimes colder.



I have an idea, I exchange my Big dendrobium kingianum hybrids and my parvies to you and you send me your tropical plants to relax in my 75+ F apartment this winter!


----------



## Shiva (Aug 23, 2010)

Moss wonderful!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 24, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I have an idea, I exchange my Big dendrobium kingianum hybrids and my parvies to you and you send me your tropical plants to relax in my 75+ F apartment this winter!



They need lots of humidity too, so apartment living might not be a good idea!


----------



## s1214215 (Aug 24, 2010)

Looking good there Tom

Hope they grow as well as in balmy old Bangkok

Brett


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> They need lots of humidity too, so apartment living might not be a good idea!



You have to see my apartment in the winter, I leave the windows partially open to prevent steaming!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 24, 2010)

NYEric said:


> You have to see my apartment in the winter, I leave the windows partially open to prevent steaming!



Sounds comfy....:wink:


----------



## Clark (Aug 25, 2010)

I am impressed on how such large plants arrived at your home unblemished. They look perfect.
My other half is a fan of staghorns. Wish I could grow them.


----------

